# Wieviel Gold habt ihr heute gemacht



## Kite-X (14. Oktober 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Gold ihr am Patchday gemacht habt.
Ich für meinen Teil habe auf dem Server Frostmourne EU Horde Seite knappe 15k Gold gemacht. Umsatz
Dazu sei gesagt das es ca 1.500g Mats kosten waren und eine Menge Zeit beantsprucht hat.

Verkaufte Glyphen: knappe 500stk.
Glyphe die am meisten verkauft wurde Unsichtbarkeit Keine Ahnung warum aber die wurde alleine 63 mal verkauft für 50g das stk.

Meiner Meinung nach wären locker 20k drin gewesen, wenn alle Addons funktioniert hätten.

Habe dann alles mit APM gemacht. Vorher relativ easy mit KTQ QA3 und Skillet... APM ist zwar ok aber nicht das wahre


----------



## Budegirl (14. Oktober 2010)

15k heute????

Ich wäre froh, wenn ich überhaupt spielen könnte. Seit heute Mittag tu ich hier rum, um des blöde Update aufn PC zu bekommen.....
Wie fast gefühlte Hunderttausend andere am heutigen Tag.

Aber ich muss sagen: "Respekt!!"

Hätte ich nicht an einem Mittwoch, wo so ein wichtiges Patch rauskommt, geschafft. ( Ich denke, nichtmal an einem normalen Geschäftstag ^^ )


----------



## Thomeek (14. Oktober 2010)

für wieviel verkaufst du jede glyphe?


----------



## Merkura (14. Oktober 2010)

hi, 

ich habe gestern innerhalb von 6 stunden 10k Gold gemacht. Heute morgen waren es dann 15k ^^ 
Ich hätte noch viel mehr verkaufen können, wenn ich gewollt hätte. Die Glyphen die ich verkauft habe, waren nur die, die bei meinem Bankchar permanent verkauft werden. Hätt ich noch ein paar extra hergestellt und verkauft, wäre es sicherlich mehr geworden. 
Verkauft habe ich ca. 500 Glyphen. 


lg merkura


----------



## Kite-X (14. Oktober 2010)

Thomeek schrieb:


> für wieviel verkaufst du jede glyphe?



Unterschiedlich.... kann dir nichts genaues sagen...

Kann dir nur sagen das 1 Stack Kräuter bei uns auf dem Server gerade 400g kostet.... Und mir geht die Tinte aus... dabei hatte ich meines Wissens genug... naja habe mit einen ansturm gerechnet aber so extrem -.-


----------



## lalalaiii (14. Oktober 2010)

Also nur gestern am Patchtag: ca. 30 000g

Ich nutze das neue ZeroAuctions mit einem Mindespreis von 30g und einem Fallback von 199g.

Besonders gut gehen vor allem Glyphen, die vorher (fast) nie verkauft wurden. 


Mal schauen wieviel es heute wird ^^

Habe zwei Gildenbanken voll mit Glyphen. Sollte eigentlich bis Cata reichen, aber so wies aussieht verkauf ich schon alles in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen


----------



## lalalaiii (14. Oktober 2010)

Soooo,

Tag 2 ist vorbei und ich hab heute 60 000g aus dem Briefkasten gefischt.


----------



## Kite-X (15. Oktober 2010)

bei mir waren es weniger.... also gesamt verdienst seit mittwoch ca.... 35k gold... Aber das Wochenende kommt noch :-P
Habe zuerst auch ZeroAcutions benutzt nun aber APM aber nur weil ZA probleme gemacht hat...
Kaufe auf dem Server Frostmourne jegliche Northendkräuter bitte wenn es geht mehr als 1k Stacks :-P
Und Verkaufe 89 Stacks Schneegestöber Tinte -.- die scheiße werde ich nie los


----------



## Rygel (15. Oktober 2010)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Habe zuerst auch ZeroAcutions benutzt nun aber APM aber nur weil ZA probleme gemacht hat...


ZA klappt bei mir auch nicht 100%ig. ich muss irgendwie immer alle auktionen bestätigen wenn ich sie einstelle (jedes mal "ok" klicken!). beim abbrechen von auktionen das selbe: 300 x den abbrechen-butten drücken. mache ich was falsch?

was ist den APM?


----------



## lalalaiii (15. Oktober 2010)

ZA klappt schon richtig.

Das Einstellen, sowie Abbrechen von Auktionen erfordert seit dem Patch einen Hardwareevent, dh. du musst für jede eingestellte Auktion auch eine Taste drücken.

Damit reagiert Blizz wohl auf den QA Reposter, mit dem man ja fast gar nichts mehr machen musste.

ZA ist aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch das beste Addon, um Glyphen zu verkaufen. Klar das Geklicke nervt, aber der Konkurrenz gehts auch nicht besser, so gleicht sich das wieder aus ^^

Wegen dem Abbrechen - das mache ich gar nicht mehr. Ich stelle lediglich neu ein (jeweils zwei Glyphen von jeder). Die unterbotenen Auktionen lasse ich einfach auslaufen (24h Auktionszeit eingestellt). Natürlich klappt das nur, wenn du einen entsprechend großen Vorrat im Inventar hast.


----------



## Dling (15. Oktober 2010)

lalalaiii schrieb:


> Soooo,
> 
> Tag 2 ist vorbei und ich hab heute 60 000g aus dem Briefkasten gefischt.



Sicherlich


----------



## lalalaiii (15. Oktober 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Sicherlich



Ja sicherlich!


----------



## Thomeek (15. Oktober 2010)

sagmal auf welchem realm bistn du das das so gut geht?


----------



## lalalaiii (15. Oktober 2010)

@ Thomeek

Das schreib ich hier nur ungern. 

Die Konkurrenz liest mit..... ^^


Ich schick dir ne PM.


----------



## Kite-X (16. Oktober 2010)

Also Frostmourne EU ging sehr sehr gut... Leider kann ich das Wocheendgeschäft nicht mitnehmen... Habe einfach keine Mats mehr.... Und nachkaufen ist nicht...
Naja habe nur noch an die 500 Glyphen aber Großteil nur noch Crap.... Die selten gekauft werden...
Naja man hätte sich doch mal 3 - 4 Bankchars machen sollen mit eigenen Gilden für die Glyphen... Ich denke wer jetzt noch die ganzen guten Glyphen hat wird über das WE an die 100k machen...
Und ja der Wert ist realistisch.... 
50- 100g pro Glpyhe dertzeit bei uns für die Guten "Evergreens" Verkaufst du 10 Stk hast du schon 1K Und 10 Glypen kann man sehr sehr schnell verkaufen.... 


ZA = ZeroAuction
APM = AuctionProfitMaster

Im Endeffect sind beide Addons genau das gleiche... Keine Unterschiede sind halt beides "QuickAuctions 3" Nachfolger... Weil QA nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird....

Leider gibt es jetzt dieses "Klicke um Auctions zu Erstellen" Aber das ist kein Problem.... 
Klingt jetzt echt blöd aber ich habe so ein Ding aus einer elektrischen Zahnbürste das klickt für mich ca 3 mal die Sekunde... Optimal um AFK Glyphen zu erstellen und sie danach einzustellen/abzubrechen


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (18. Oktober 2010)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Also Frostmourne EU ging sehr sehr gut... Leider kann ich das Wocheendgeschäft nicht mitnehmen... Habe einfach keine Mats mehr.... Und nachkaufen ist nicht...
> Naja habe nur noch an die 500 Glyphen aber Großteil nur noch Crap.... Die selten gekauft werden...
> Naja man hätte sich doch mal 3 - 4 Bankchars machen sollen mit eigenen Gilden für die Glyphen... Ich denke wer jetzt noch die ganzen guten Glyphen hat wird über das WE an die 100k machen...
> Und ja der Wert ist realistisch....
> ...



Hatte vorm Patch ca 750 Glyphen. Die wollte ich loswerden. Am Patchtag fast alle los geworden und ca. 20.000 G gemacht. Neue mache ich nicht, irgendwann ist der Markt gesättigt. Und wir haben zur Zeit eh um die 10000 Glyphen im Ah. Hab jetzt insgesamt ca. 70.000G und damit kann der Cataclysmus ruhig kommen. Dann wird wieder mit Kartensets Geld verdient 

Edit: Aufwand ca. 3/4 Stunde.

Mehr wäre sicherlich drin gewesen, aber nicht notwendig.


----------

